# green lee tools



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Thier hand tools suck. They have the best tuggers, benders and KOs out there.
A good rule to go by is if it's under $200 and made by greenlee it's junk.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> A good rule to go by is if it's under $200 and made by greenlee it's junk.


 Yea, If it is over $200 it is a Cadillac.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Thier hand tools suck. They have the best tuggers, benders and KOs out there.
> A good rule to go by is if it's under $200 and made by greenlee it's junk.


I agree 100%. 

I'll add that Klein hand tools have declined in the last few years as well so Greenlee might be on the same level with them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

CrossThreaded said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I'll add that Klein hand tools have declined in the last few years


 I think that horse has been killed.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I think that horse has been killed.


Well then there's little left to do but to beat it.


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I think that horse has been killed.


He was asking for a comparison to Klein, I personally believe that Greenlee hand tools are at the same level as the current Klein hand tools.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

CrossThreaded said:


> He was asking for a comparison to Klein, I personally believe that Greenlee hand tools are at the same level as the current Klein hand tools.


 Klein hand tools are way better than greenlee. They aren't top of the line anymore but better than greenlee. The greenlee hand tools put me in the mind of the bagain tool bin stuff.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well then there's little left to do but to beat it.


 Well.............get to beating tha damn horse.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william 1978 said:


> Yea, If it is over $200 it is a Cadillac.:thumbsup:


 Exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Forget Greenlee hand tools. They are overpriced for their average quality. If you want great quality and a reasonable price I don't think you can really beat Channel Lock for pliers of all kinds. Screwdrivers...use cheapies if you're going to lose them, and Weras if you won't.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well then there's little left to do but to beat it.



Are you still talking about the horse?


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Klein hand tools are way better than greenlee. They aren't top of the line anymore but better than greenlee.


 I disagree. The current line of Klein is right on par with the Greenlee hand tools I have used.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

CrossThreaded said:


> I disagree. The current line of Klein is right on par with the Greenlee hand tools I have used.


 I didn't know Klein had gone _that_ far down hill.:whistling2: 

FWIW there are better tools than klein or greenlee out there in the same price range. Knipex for pliers of any kind, Wiha or Wera for screwdrivers or nutdrivers. In Klein's defense I have found anything that beats thier 11n1 or reamer.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I didn't know Klein had gone _that_ far down hill.:whistling2:
> 
> FWIW there are better tools than klein or greenlee out there in the same price range. Knipex for pliers of any kind, Wiha or Wera for screwdrivers or nutdrivers. In Klein's defense I have found anything that beats thier 11n1 or reamer.


 I agree with knipex for pliers and wera or wiha for screwdrivers.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had a problem with the handles sliding off the diagonals, linsemans and the screwdrivers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

In One Word.

GLUE! :jester:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I have had a problem with the handles sliding off the diagonals, linsemans and the screwdrivers.



Oh Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!. I hate it when my hand slides of the [email protected]


----------

